# Meteor and P-80....



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Now, not really about them as such but more a Allied version of JV44's "_Platzschutzstaffel_"...(and me being bored earlier this week).
Had the air war been more even '44 and '45 and *maybe* continued into '46, I've started to toy with the idea of making a USAAF and a RAF "_Protection Squadron_" for their own jets....keeping them safe at take off and landing from marauding Luftwaffe fighters...
Now, which crates would suit best for this, first the obvious choices for USAAF is the P-51D and the P-47M, question is though, would they be good enough to do the same job as the Dora-9, is there a better choice?
I'm not so sure about the RAF fighters though...Typhoon, Tempest, Spitfire Mk XII (type 366)...??
It'll be the same idea as with JV44, a separate unit within the unit, so of course these will be numbered "13"...  
Won't use red and white undersides either as it might cause confusion with the Dora's....

So, any suggestions?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably the Spit LF.XIV would suit the task admirably Jan old bean!
Or, of course, as it is a 'what if', how about the Tempest II, or the Martin Baker MB5? You could do the Tempest from a Sea Fury kit in 1/48th scale.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Had the air war been more even '44 and '45 and *maybe* continued into '46, I've started to toy with the idea of making a USAAF and a RAF "_Protection Squadron_" for their own jets....keeping them safe at take off and landing from marauding Luftwaffe fighters...
> Now, which crates would suit best for this, first the obvious choices for USAAF is the P-51D and the P-47M, question is though, would they be good enough to do the same job as the Dora-9, is there a better choice?
> I'm not so sure about the RAF fighters though...Typhoon, Tempest, Spitfire Mk XII (type 366)...??
> It'll be the same idea as with JV44, a separate unit within the unit


The reason the Allies strived hit the German jets in their landing pattern was because that that was their best chance of hitting them in a prop job; this eventually became near-suicidal once the Germans got wise to it and 'flakked up' the approach corridors and introduced fighter cover.
If the Allies have managed to get their own jets into the game, the playing field has been levelled again notwithstanding a minor advantage here or a minor disadvantage there ie not much different to when both sides were flying prop jobs.
The Germans would likely realise that the Allies, from bitter experience, are going to employ similar tactics to protect their own jets on approach and I doubt the Luftwaffe would try to catch them there any more than one side's prop jobs would try to catch another side's prop jobs in a similar situation, unless it presented itself as a target of opportunity; in this case it would likely be a fast, single pass and the only thing likely to catch them would be - another jet.

I'm differentiating here between attempting to catch a specific aircraft type on approach and a flight/squadron sent out to beat up an enemy airfield.

With jet on jet, prop jobs would be largely superceded (though I doubt they'd be absent yet) in the ETO for anything that involved going one on one with a jet.

If there has to be an answer, well, it's 1945-6 so P47-M in both USAAF and RAF liveries although even that isn't going to catch them.

I read this post at work as a New Post, got home, couldn't find it again! I didn't think to look in the Modelling section!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2009)

1-2-3-4-testing-testing-1-2-3-4......

I'm stuck between the Spitfire MkXII and the MkXIV. The XIV you can buy from Academy, to do the XII, you need a few bits and bobs from Aeroclub and it still looks like a Spitfire both in 1/48 of course! 
The Tempest II sounds and looks interesting though, can you get it in 1/48, is it much work to have it changed?
As for the underside, think that I'll just go with the black/white like those used around D-Day, but in different style....

(Test reading, spell check....hmmm...looks ok....*Post Quick Reply*)


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jan 23, 2009)

The P-47M. Even better, a P-47 with 6x 20mm H.S. 404 Cannon.


----------



## Glider (Jan 23, 2009)

Your looking at Low - Medium performance and the Tempest is a serious contender in these areas as well as being well armed.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 24, 2009)

My thoughts exactly Glider , I also think the Spitfire MkXII and the MkXIV would suit the job very well

A Tempest would proberly have better low level performance than a Thunderbolt as well (even without the added weight of 6 20mm's)


----------



## Glider (Jan 24, 2009)

Obviously I considered the Spits but have them down as being better at altitude. The RAF had a good combination in those two.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just noticed that the MkXIV had a "normal" and a cut down fuselage. I've always thought that the XIV only had the cut down style.....when did this change?
D*mn.....choices, choices!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2009)

The MkXIV went through the same 'evolution' stage as the MkIX/XVI Jan, so both appeared around the same time. The first production was the normal rear fuselage, followed very quickly by the 'low back', with both being in service at the same time. I would think that, for your intended scenario, the LF, with clipped wings, high back, would be the main contender, available from Academy.
I think there was a Tempest II kit in 1/48th, but can't remember who did/does it. However, it's a fairly easy conversion from the Sea Fury and, bearing in mind your scenario, and the possible/probable developments for the period, a little 'artistic licence' would be allowed; for instance, the 5 blade prop could be retained. Kits in 1/48th were (possibly still are) available from Hobbycraft, and the relatively new Airfix kit of course.
For the underside ID colours, how about 'Invasion' stripes underneath only, wings and fuselage, but in the Suez colours - yellow and black? Should look rather spiffing, what?
BTW, the Mig21 kit you have, is it the Academy 1/48th, and if so, what's it like.
Also, how come you aren't wurring your slurds?!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Need to check out the Spits then old bean..thanks! Email sen to you with pics of the Mig-21 that I have...
I say, Suez colours of yellow and black sounds rather spiffy indeed, splendid old boy absolutely splendid!

*checking*

As I can only find the Mk. XIV's from Academy in either "clipped" wing, cut down fuselage and the "normal" wing with the high fuselage in 1/48, I guess that it means that I'll have to buy them both to do a LF Mk. XIV with the high fuselage, right?  I can't find the Airfix one that you mention. 
Working hard with spell check my son, working hard with the spell check!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry old bean, my mistake in not being precise! I meant that both versions are available, but you'd need to remove the wingtips on the XIVC, and file/sand to shape; very easy. Or, of course, you could get both, and swap wings, as they are bound to be the same fitting, and then you'd have a normal span low back to play with also. It may well be that the wing-tips are separate compaonents, which I have a feeling they might be. I might be wrong re the Airfix Sea Fury,it might be 1/72nd, but I'm fairly sure it's 1/48th. I'll check and let you know.
If you really want to do a Tempest II, and can't get a Sea Fury, I have the old Hobbycrsft kit, which I started years ago, but haven't progressed. All I have done is cut one wing, ready to build with wings folded. This would easily 'repair' for unfolded wings. The moulded joint line would nee filling anyway. If you would like it, we could do a swap for something perhaps? The kit is basic, but crisply moulded and quite nice. The only downside(s) are the canopy, which is one piece and a little thick in one part, and the RN/RCN decals, which are cr*p. I also have plans (1/72nd scale) showing the Tempest II, to help with the conversion.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2009)

Just checked Jan. My mistake, the Airfix kit is 1/72nd, and the Canadian Hobbycraft kit isn't listed, although some of their kits from the same period (circa 1990) are starting to re-appear.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Academy's Spits are "only" 14 of our Queens hard earned quid and 23 for Tamiya's P-47M....
So, that's a go at a later point me think....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2009)

You could do a P47 as well Jan. Academy do a late model, either 'M' or 'N'; I've done their 'D' bubbletop, and it's a lovely kit, with lots of 'extras', including your favourite in the THREE sets of wheels, 'weighted' tyres! OK, it hasn't got separate flaps, but that's about the only thing that's really different from the Tamiya kit. The detail and finesse of the mouldings is superb; it was my first Academy kit, and got me to trying more.
This could be good, a 'what if?' theme with a SpitXIV, possibly Tempest II and P47 ! See my Future GB thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Been doing so dear boy and added a few ideas... I think a P-47M is good one for the USAAF side. Not to sure about the Tempest II as I'm a few years from heavy rebuilding etc. etc....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 24, 2009)

I was wandering that Terry ,I've seen the Tamiya kit and got a couple of the Academy kits and they seem identicle(Amazes me why you'd buy the tamiya when you could get 2 academy kits for the same price)

I like the "What if" GB as well sounds very good

May do a "Luftwaffe Lanc"


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2009)

Now that's one I'd never have thought of Daniel! a Lanc in Luftwaffe colours, as a long-range 'revenge' bomber - brilliant!!
The Academy P47D I built got me on to looking at their kits. It's a beautiful kit, with lot's of detail and alternative parts. There are 3 options for the wheels alone, including a set with 'weighted' tyres, that look just right. As far as I can see, the only thing missing compared to the Tamiya kit, is separate flaps, which would be fairly easy to do anyway. When I got mine, about 4 years ago, it was £10, and that was at the shop at Duxford museum. In model shops it was a little less, but the Tamiya one was then £18 - heck of a difference! I'll be posting 'proper' pics of mine soon (when it's totally finished!) in the '30 Years of...' thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard good words about Academy's P-47's as well Terry old boy... A lot of plastic for the money, something a certain "local" manufacturer should look into...
Think that under surfaces would rather spiffy striped in black/yellow and a late war camouflage, late '45 early '46.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds top hole old boy! Set to, set to....!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Will do old boy! Just have to let my rather strained economy after x-mas, hogmany and my...eerrrmmm.....30th birthday recover! It's on life support at the moment.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2009)

Know the feeling old boy! I'm just hoping my calculations are right, and that I can get the camera which I can't afford anyway! Still, the 1/32nd scale Hunter should arrive this week, and another kit has been ordered from Iris for the current GB, so that'll keep me going for awhile.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good stuff son! Looking forward to see your latest buys.... 
Thinking of doing these with the lower surfaces striped with Tamiya's 6mm tape, from wingtip to wingtip...
Question is though, do it an angle or straight like the JV44 crates, doing the later might be a lot easier me think.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

B*ll*cks! Why is it that Academy only have the P-47N and not the M in 1/48!?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a lot of major external differences, M or N, old boy! If you trimmed the fin fillet on the N, it would look OK, a couple of 'scale inches' short maybe, but I doubt if it would be noticed. Or, the straightforward D, and add a 'sharp' fillet from palstic card with a bit of Milliput to blend the fillet to fin joint?
I think the black/yellow stripes would look good as per the 'D Day' stripes - which is probably what the 'thinking of the day' would have done. Alternatively, they could be diagonal, but that would be close to Target Tug colours. The first option would be easier, and look VERY effective - would also sort of link to later use in Suez.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was what I thought as well old bean, too close to the target tugs. Think that a black/yellow wingtip to wingtip will look rather spiffy, what? Also maybe use some nose art etc., that I know I won't use...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Party time...! I don't have to buy two Spits to get one that I want! This one comes with clipped wings as well!  Model Making, Scale Models / Academy 2157 Spitfire Mk.XIV C


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice link Jan. Looks to be up to Academy's usual high standard, with some good options. Had a feeling it might have alternative wing-tip styles.
Let the '45 - '46 build commence! Think I'll join you eventually, with something, possibly a Sea Fury, either as a Tempest II, or as it is, diverted to RAF use for the specific role; that is if I don't build it as Sea Fury. Hmm, thinks.......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet Jan!

Awesome kit by the looks of it


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

That Academy Spit has been around a while now , it's not a bad kit at all!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Question is though...
Since it's a '45-'46 build, should I paint the Thunderbolt in camouflage or NMF (Spit will be in camo)?
In this scenario, Luftwaffe will still be up to strength, with plenty of Doras, Ta's, 335's late mark '109's and what not....
Also, will these crates be attached to the jet squadron like JV44 or be a separate unit with it's own unit markings?


Plenty of stuff coming with Tamiya's '47D! Model Making, Scale Models / Tamiya 61090 Republic P-47D Thunderbolt Bubbletop


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like a very nice kit Jan. But, personally, I don't think the price would justify me buying it instead of the Academy kit, which I think is equally as good, apart from 'solid' flaps, and has as many, possibly more, 'extras'.
As for the colour scheme, it's a toss-up between NMF and camouflage but, given the defensive role, I feel that camouflaged upper surfaces would be employed, in order to give some tactical advantage over the 'shine' of a NMF finish, paricularly as these aircraft would be operating, I presume, at medium to low level. The colours would probably be similar to the RAF's green/grey, (possibly green/dark earth) in a wave or other disruptive pattern, as had already been used by the 56th FG., in order to give better concealement than an overall OD finish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Agreed old scout! I'm still going with the Academy M, just to show the amount parts in the Tamiya kit....lots of goodies!
I’ve also been toying with the idea, of a three colour scheme for the Thunderbolt, a' la 56FG and what they did with their blues....free thinking!
Question is which three shades could or should be used....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, that's up to you. Sounds good though!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmmm....brown, gray and green maybe? Suggestions?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Since they've been so kind as to supply two of each of these nose arts, I'll be using one of them for this Thunderbolt. Sunday Punch is only one though, but for a B-25 that I won't build...





















....and maybe a three colour camouflage like this.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet Jan! 

Hope theres decals available in 1/72 for "In the Mood"


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rather well known '47 (Johnson), so I'd be surprised if it wasn't....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

Think there are decals for 'In the Mood', sure I've seen them somewhere.
That should look good Jan, maybe swap the underside colour to Neutral Grey, or even RAF Light Aircraft Grey? With the black yellow stripes, it should look spiffing, what!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

I say old chap...would look rather spiffy with black/yellow stripes don't you know, what!

Are those colours Olive Green (FS:34151), Medium Forest Green (FS:34058.) and Dark Sea Grey (FS:26270)?

Anyone knows the correct or best suitable Vallejo colours for this camouflage?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

Know sod all about VVS colours I'm afraid. But I bet either Wojtek or Venganza will pop up with the answer!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe if I leave some Polish or Russian vodka here on the table, they'll pop up soon....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

What happened to the vodka? It was there, I saw it. Drat, one of them sneaked in and swiped it!


----------



## Venganza (May 3, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe if I leave some Polish or Russian vodka here on the table, they'll pop up soon....



Forget about the vodka, laddy, how about a single-malt whiskey! Sorry I haven't been around for awhile, but I've actually been concentrating on finishing some of my models, instead of just talking about finishing them. As far as those colors go for that IL-2 profile (which I believe is from the Modelling the Aircraft of the Soviet VVS site), they don't show up very true. For example, what should be brown appears light gray, and the dark gray appears bluish-gray. The green isn't too far off the correct color. The colors (colours?) I believe should be AMT-4 Green, AII Light Brown, and AMT-12 Dark Gray. These colors are all available from White Ensign Models (White Ensign Models). I've used their colors before and although I don't like gloss paint (they all appear to be gloss), they look true and go on well with an airbrush. That's about the best I can do on the vexatious question of the IL-2 three-color topside scheme. You can send the whiskey to my Box at Victoria Station (it's actually behind the water pipes for the third loo on the right) and I'll have one of my people pick it up. Cheers!

Venganza


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks a bunch mate, appreciated! Question though, are these WEM paints acrylic or? Have also been thinking that this fellas would "borrow" some "old" stock from neighbouring bases. What would be suitabel from the RAF or USAAF FS sharts?


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2009)

Far as I know, WEM paints are enamel, I think that's what Keith uses. Borrowed paints - some of the 8th AF Fighter Groups, in particular the 56th, 'borrowed' RAF paints, and I've also heard that some British Army paints had been used at times. So, the choice is broad, and remember that as this is a 'what if?', the actual colours/shades could be virtually anything you like. The way I'm looking at it is going from a 'standard' finish, in the case of the RAF, to experimental, or development colours and patterns. I'm imagining a scenario where the 'boffins' are starting to look at the actual requirements for individual roles, and developing patterns and colours to meet those requirements. A logical extension of this would (probably) lead to some futuristic schemes (for the period), that wouldn't look out of place in the 1970's or even today. This would also apply to the Luftwaffe in this scenario, where the forerunner of the 'modern' splinter scheme, as per W.German Phantoms, might be seen......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like some fun "research" for some schemes later then....and colours.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2009)

I should say so!


----------



## Venganza (May 3, 2009)

Terry's correct, Jan, the WEM paints are enamels. I bought a bunch of them for my various VVS projects. I used the blue color on all my IL-2's and it went on well and didn't kill my airbrush (unlike acrylics).

Venganza


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

What is the problem, becuse going through all these posts here I wasn't able to catch any idea what is going on?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

What's that Wojtek?


----------



## Venganza (May 3, 2009)

Wurger said:


> What is the problem, becuse going through all these posts here I wasn't able to catch any idea?



Wurger, I think the question had to do with the colors on an IL-2 three-color topsides paint scheme that Jan posted. I think I answered his question, at least as well as I could. I'm still waiting for that whiskey, Jan (I have a feeling I'll be waiting for a long time)!

Venganza


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

Thanks , Now I understand.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

The question from the start or idea more like it, to build two crates, in this case a Spitfire MkXIV and a P-47M, for jet protection much like the famous staffeln of JV44 and their Doras. I've only decided for the two machines in this "what if" scenario, now I'm just trying to figure out what kinda camouflage and markings these could/would have had. Toying with the idea of using the 56th FG as a pattern and the rather unique schemes that they had on their late M's, a bit of pick and mix you know....
I'm going to use a three colour camouflage though instead and thought that those on the Il-2 posted earlier looked interesting...
Any ideas and suggestions are most welcome Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

Cought fully now.

Mayby something like this...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe add a "what if" P-80 in 78th or 357th FG's or such colours later.....

Which squadrons did first see combat with the Meteor? Another question, should I give the Spitfire Mk.XIV and the P-47M/N codes matching the rest of these or go with something different, like numerals or?

Keeping an eye on a 1/48 Academy P-47N and a Mk.XIV on ebay.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

First squadron to get the Meteor was 616, Auxiliary Air Force, the first two being delivered on 12th July 1944. They didn't see combat as such, being employed on anti-'Diver' ops against the V1. The Squadron codes at the time were YQ.
I think maybe numbers would be a better choice for the unit codes, make it look different.
If you're interested, the Hobbycraft 1/48th Spit XIV is more accurate overall, although perhaps a little 'basic' compared to the average Academy kit, but it's still got a reasonably detailed cockpit. The only let-down is the usual poor Hobbycraft canopy, but I've got a MkIX canopy you could use. King Kit have the Hobbycraft kit in stock, at £9.99, plus shipping at about £3.50.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

I say! Thanks awfully old chap! More accurate in what ways old scout?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks the right shape, and matches well with scale plans. The Academy kit is wrong in the aft fuselage, where it's (I think) too short, and certainly the wrong depth, the nose and cowling are wrong, the prop certainly _looks_ wrong, being on the 'heavy' side, and the landing gear is a bit off!
As mentioned, the only major flaw with the Hobbycraft kit is the canopy, which is a bit thick and hazy, and the rear, fixed section is a little too shallow. But, this can easily be corrected with a replacement canopy, or my spare one, or stick with the kit canopy after polishing and a coat of 'Klear'. Here's a pic of my unfinished and very dirty example, converted to a PR19.
The camera angle, and wide lens, make it look a bit distorted I'm afraid, but you should get an idea of what it's like. BTW, the kit decals are Crap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it the same with the Academy bubbletop XIV Spit as well then?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

That ones not as bad, due to the low back, and the nose dosen't show as much, probably due to the 'straight line' effect. I've only seen pics of it, but it looks ok.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks awfully old boy, much obliged!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I've started on my 'what if' build, a P-47N flying as a part of a protection unit, protecting USAAF P-80 Shooting Stars during take off and landing, circa May/June '46.

One thing, one of the tiny clear parts for the identification lights Red/Green/Yellow disappeared while cutting it off, which meant that I had to stretch some clear sprue to save the day....the red one!
Think that I got it somewhat ok....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this! Looking good so far old boy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree, well done!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2010)

It's bl**dy nice, to once in a while, play outside the box and not have do's and dont's to go by....8) Did a bit more this morning on 'my' P-47N. Last pic shows that you shouldn't do too much if you're still knackered. Correct that tomorrow.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


>


Beautiful colours...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2010)

Wey man it's straight from the Leazes end!!(For our Colonial friends, it's in the colours of Newcastle United F.C.)
Looks bl**dy brilliant old boy!!


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Wey man it's straight from the Leazes end!!(For our Colonial friends, it's in the colours of Newcastle United F.C.)
> Looks bl**dy brilliant old boy!!


Well
that's a black-and-white Hurricane and now a black-and-white Thunderbolt
Keep it up chaps 8)


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2010)

well done old boy


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 8, 2010)

Just went through this whole thread. Wonderful idea! Beautiful masking job Jan  What did you decide for the top side camo?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheers fellas....! Think that I'll fopr the Il-2 style Glenn.

Decided to add more colour....


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Decided to add more colour...


You could've chosen better colours than that...


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## badbear (Jun 9, 2010)

WoW thats stripey mate top job .BB


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

Good stuff Jan thats rather neat man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheers Obi Wan Little!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

Really looks sharp Jan! It's gonna be a one-of-a-kind for sure!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeez! Magpies and now Makums!!! Holy mother of........


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Jeez! Magpies and now Makums!!! Holy mother of........


...and on the same 'plane too
It's un-Christian...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2010)

At least they're at the rear end, following on behind.......


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

there's loads of guy's all over the world thinking what the f**k are they banging on about


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

rochie said:


> there's loads of guy's all over the world thinking what the f**k are they banging on about



I'm one of them!  No f**kin clue!

You guys from th UK need to use subtitles!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

i'll leave it to the Geordies to explain because as a mere Smoggie i tend not to get involved in there little tribal disputes !!!


yeah i know that wont help any !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

You're confusing me even more Karl! 

My Dad was over there with the 8th airforce and was also confused. He went to London on a pass and met a nice English girl and they had a nice pleasant time, then when he dropped her off at home she asked him to "Knock her up some time" which caused a lot of confusion as that phrase means a whole different thing on this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> You guys from th UK need to use subtitles!!


Tynesiders support Newcastle United, they play in black and white stripes

Wearsiders, arch-enemies of Tynesiders, support Sunderland, are around 15 miles'ish to the south and they play in red and white stripes

Teessiders are a little further south again supporting Middlesbrough and they can't see what all the fuss is about but that's only because of the smog...


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

touble is my Grandad was a Makum but i support spurs !!!!!!
thread well and truelly hijacked !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah, Sports. That explains it all!! It doesn't really have to make sense, just like over here. You guys would be scratching your heads over the Bears and Packers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bears and Packers? NFL? Chicago and Green Bay, right?

Did some more today.... The blasted gun spit for some bl**dy reason, must have been something in the paint. Anyhoo, it's all in good fun anyway, might try to sort some of the 'incidents' later.

Already knew about the Newcastle and Sunderland colours...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the colors Jan. If your airbrush was spitting it must not have been too bad, can't see it in the pictures


----------



## Migrant (Jun 9, 2010)

Different  Looks Central-American in those colours with the striped stabs/rudder, not sure why. Looking good! (I despise Sunderland ever since they beat Leeds in an FA Cup final in the early 70s – broke my 11 year old heart  )


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks bl**dy nice there old boy! And give your airbrush a jolly good talking to - doesn't it know it's rude to spit?!!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2010)

looks great Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cheers lads, appreciated!

Did some more today.....


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 11, 2010)

Real sharp looking Jan! I love the candy striping in the propeller boss. Tape of freehand?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Masked it Glenn....cheers mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2010)

How the £^$ did you manage to mask that small prop boss?!!! Bl**dy nice work old boy, it looks bazzing!


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2010)

sharp work old fruit, well done


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers lads! 

A couple more pics....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Top hole old boy, what!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Think that a 'what if' project is nice once in a while, to get away from all the do's and don'ts, let the guard down and really have _fun_ during a build, especially when you feel that you're running low on inspiration! 

Cheers lads!


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2010)

wizard job old fruit !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep. Might do a 'What if the RAF could afford some aircraft......."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

What's better than the Lightning and the Buccaneer.....besides the TSR-2?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Did a tad more today.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

That's looking the dog's sphericals old chap! Got some kills has that chap too! Are you going to paint the inside of the canopy frame old boy? I noticed the light shining through it in the first pic. Love the overall effect of the colour scheme though, top hole don't you know!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Does look good, different, but Good! Well done Jan.


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2010)

Spiffing old fruit, well done dear boy !!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Much obliged chaps, awfully decent of you and all that rot!  Have no idea what to do with the hood, realised that after painting the red, should have painted interior green first...!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

Just paint the inside of the frame, it's easy to do on that shape, and enough room to get in with a brush. Looks better than being painted the interior colour on the outside, with the exterior colour on top too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

A fine brush and a steady hand Jan...should be a good exercise for you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Give it a shot tomorrow then....see if I can get something done on the Mustangs as well.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

Love it Jan! Wonderful decals! Who's the fictional ace with the 26 Kills? (Bet you thought I was going to ask who the model for the nose art is )


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's say that it's me.....the ace, _NOT_ the blond bombshell!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

That's the Judy who lives around the corner from me I think! How come you've got her on.....never mind!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicely done Jan.


----------

